# Meadowlands Nissan in NEW JERSEY



## NissanConsultant111 (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome dealer in New Jersey that takes care of anyone they come in to. There is one sales consultant that I deal with and everyone I know I usually tell them about. His name is Zuber and hes helped me and my family buy all of our Nissan Vehicles. Very warm and friendly and is NOT out to bend you over lol. If your looking for a Nissan and your in New Jersey look for Zuber Malek!!!:waving:


----------



## NissanConsultant111 (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw he speaks hindi for all the indians out there!


----------

